# Reduced Orchestral Scores



## hfd (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, This is my first time here. first, I would like to Thank Mr Daniel James. In one of his interview he said a lots of good thing about this forum. I'm here now, And i'm glad I did.
Can any one tell me how or where I can find some information that can teach me how to Reduce Orchestra Scores to piano, and vice versa.
Thank you


----------



## Farkle (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, there! This might help, I do a semi-infrequent Youtube thingie "Farkle Fridays", where I talk about composition concepts, and also talk about (and do) transcriptions. Many of my transcriptions are in reduced piano format, so you can see how I extract a full orchestral score into a sketch score. 

Here's the link:

https://www.youtube.com/user/Farkleberry50/


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2018)

hi hfd, and welcome... I guess you have a good understanding of harmony and instrumentation, score reading, transposing instruments etc? That's a requirement for doing piano reductions...


----------



## Eric G (Jan 11, 2018)

Hfd, I am not sure about formal training. But if you want to teach yourself there plenty of score “reductions” in Piano songbooks of soundtracks. If the movie and composer is popular, John Williams, LOTR, Star Wars, Up, Star Trek, etc you can find most of the tracks in a piano songbook. Most are very close and can teach you about orchestration by following the piano score while listening to the soundtrack . You can find them on Amazon or Sheetmusic plus.

This year I have committed create Mock-ups from piano songbooks after listening to the fully orchestrated tracks from the album. It’s been a breakthrough for me.


----------



## ghandizilla (Jan 11, 2018)

See Orchestration by Joseph Wagner for an in-depth guide and many examples, particularly chapters 10, 34 and 35.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 11, 2018)

Lot of great stuff in here!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_jzTmW2Fmfnm70c2kZHpQ


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 11, 2018)

ghandizilla said:


> See Orchestration by Joseph Wagner for an in-depth guide and many examples, particularly chapters 10, 34 and 35.


Great resource. Here is the workbook.


----------



## ghandizilla (Jan 11, 2018)

Didn't know the workbook was available! Hooray


----------

